# Pump help!



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey everyone I am currently in the process of building a 40g basement sump for my DT on the main level but I need some advice for pump selection. I have approx 10 head feet. Should I go submersible or external? My DT is currently a 46g bowfront but I am building all of the components to support my goal of a much larger tank in the future (hence the 40g sump/refugium). Like most people, keeping the cost down is important but any advice would be helpful!
Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

First you need to figure out the vertical and horizontal feet of plumbing that you are going to need.

Then go to http://www.reefcentral.com/index.php/head-loss-calculator and input your values.

Select a pump from the closest match from the list that will give you the turnover rate (5-7x is good) that you want from the return.

You will need a high head pressure external pump. Look at the Panworld pumps. You can use the Blueline pumps from the list as they are pretty much the same.

Not all pumps are listed here, but you can find equivalents or very close matches.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

You definitely need a pump that is geared towards pressure.

I usually recommend the Reeflo SwordTail pumps to our customers that have a sump in the basement.


----------

